# Some pics of Eos



## a82383 (Jul 6, 2004)

Went to a VW training and got to drive the new EOS here some pics. I will post more pics later but here is a few. Enjoy.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Nics pics, thanks for posting them. I love the car, I'm just not a big fan of red (there are exceptions).


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Not normally a fan of red either, but the color looks good in the above pictures...any more details about the U.S. spec revealed during this training?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah I actually think the Eos it looks quite good in red. I'd never buy it though.


----------



## martensvwguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Thanks for the shots! We haven't gotten to go to our training yet...
Is it just me or does the Eos look sort of stumpy from some angles, especially rear 3/4ths?


----------



## a82383 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (martensvwguy)*

There are no definite specs but i know its going to be available in two different engines. 2.0t FSI like the passat 200hp. And 3.2 FSI 250 hp like the motor in the MK5 R32 in europe. There is no pricing available yet but i figure its going to start at high 20's


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*stumpy?*

The reason the Eos looks "stumpy" is because its shorter than the new Honda Civic coupe, its 10 inches shorter than a Mercedes CLK. take a look at the specs, its a very short car. That means its easy to park, and you can get around it in the garage. Cars have grown far too large lately, its refreshing to see a reasonably sized car.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:08 AM 4-5-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ While it is short, it's not THAT short. It is 20cm (8 inches) longer then the MK5 Golf.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## boxster (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: stumpy? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_its 10 inches shorter than a Mercedes CLK. take a look at the specs, its a very short car.
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:08 AM 4-5-2006_

A better comparison would be to the SLK, which is a foot shorter than the Eos. The SLK is a "very short" car.
The Eos is only one inch shorter than the Civic, and the Civic isn't exactly a tiny car anymore.


_Modified by boxster at 12:46 PM 4-5-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: stumpy? (boxster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxster* »_
A better comparison would be to the SLK, which is a foot shorter than the Eos. The SLK is a "very short" car.
The Eos is only one inch shorter than the Civic, and the Civic isn't exactly a tiny car anymore.

_Modified by boxster at 12:46 PM 4-5-2006_

Actually the SLK is a 2 seater(the better comparo is the CLK 4 seater) so I'd expect it to be shorter than the Eos. the Eos is shorter than the CLK because it is FWD and has the engine mounted transversely, the near foot length that the CLK has on the Eos would hardly be reflected in the passenger space...I/m sure the engine takes a good chunk.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joe13472000 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for the Photos. Now if I can figure out how to hide their existence from my wife


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (joe13472000)*

the stumpy appearance of the eos goes as far as those photos. its quite the opposite once you see it in person. i had the chance to see one in the vancouver auto show and it actually has good proportions. indeed it is a short car but thats what is nice about it. compared to the c70, vw has a winner here.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

The eos is as 1 inch longer than the old jetta and 2 inches wider.
JT
That looks nice... thanks for posting the pics


----------



## boxster (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: stumpy? (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_Actually the SLK is a 2 seater(the better comparo is the CLK 4 seater) so I'd expect it to be shorter than the Eos. the Eos is shorter than the CLK because it is FWD and has the engine mounted transversely, the near foot length that the CLK has on the Eos would hardly be reflected in the passenger space...I/m sure the engine takes a good chunk.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The comparison with the CLK seems misguided, if simply because the Eos and the CLK don't seem to be intended for the same size class (not that the SLK is any closer.) A better comparison might be with the Volvo C70, which is slightly longer than the Eos.
I guess my point was that I don't think that the Eos is a "very short" car simply because it's about the size of a Civic and shorter than the CLK. Neither of those cars is exactly small.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: stumpy? (boxster)*

Here's some info that I gathered for another thread, I'll add the CLKs measurements so we get an idea of how big/small it is by comparison
Eos/Audi A4/BMW 3(info from Sedan)/CLK
Length....173.5 / 180 /178.2/ 183.2
Width.....70.5 /75(includes mirrors)/71.5-79.3(mirrors)/68.5
Height....56.8/54.8/55.9/54.4
Wheelbase....101.4/104/108.7/106.9
Front track...60.8/60/59.1/58.9
Rear track....61.1/60/59.6/58.0
Here's the SLKs data 
L ...160.7
W ...70.4
H ...51.0
WB...95.7
FT... 60.2
RT....61.0
The CLK is longer, but not as tall or wide (by an inch or two) as the Eos.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: next ride?*

Thanks very much for these. I'm so frustrated hearing the US R32 will most likely be 5-door, I will most likely get this instead.
I'm very glad it will not be a bad choice. Although I would like the 3.2, I need the car by late August.
Do you think my teenage sons will fit in the back for weekend rides to the restaurant, etc?
Will adults fit back there?
I really like the silver car with red leather. Look great with the top down.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: next ride? (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Thanks very much for these. I'm so frustrated hearing the US R32 will most likely be 5-door, I will most likely get this instead.
I'm very glad it will not be a bad choice. Although I would like the 3.2, I need the car by late August.
Do you think my teenage sons will fit in the back for weekend rides to the restaurant, etc?
Will adults fit back there?
I really like the silver car with red leather. Look great with the top down.

Fit in - yes, but you better make it a trip to the Legal Seafood around town and not to the Captain Rocket cafe 60 miles away. I already sat in the Eos and in the back its about as comfortable as a Golf V with the front seats in the rearmost positions. Due to the roof setup, the rear seats are also a tad bit narrower than in the Golf (that's why it is a four seater).


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: next ride? (JML)*

It looks really good in red with black interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great lookin car!


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Some pics of Eos (a82383)*

VW scored big with this car. I personally think it looks great, it's innovative (coupe/sunrrof/hardtop covertible) and it's powerd by a 2.0T!!! 
I'm not a fan of convertibles, but this is cool. 
Oh yeah, and chick are gonna trade in their conv. beetles for the Eos
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Some pics of Eos (euromaxituning)*

Just because this appears to be a general picture thread, and I found some really clear, higher resolution shots of a red Eos from a driving event, I thought I'd post a link. Be sure to click on the little magnifying glass in the top left corner for alternate higher resolution views. They are really clear, not that I'm complaining, but the pictures of the red Eos up above are way overexposed and look like they're off a camera phone with a fingerprint or 3 on the lens.
There's nice silver Eos shots with the proper bi-xenon headlight too.
I wish VW would make those concept C style rims that the silver car has.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/vweos/ 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:20 AM 4-22-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Some pics of Eos (a82383)*

More photos from another thread. I think this is probably the "Island Gray" color.


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Some pics of Eos (a82383)*

Looks like an f'n 4x4. Those fender gaps are HUGE. I've heard all the excuses. I just shake my head when I see the gap on something like the Solstice.....


----------



## YoMyMan (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Some pics of Eos (argh32)*

All the new vw's sit high up like trucks.


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Some pics of Eos (YoMyMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoMyMan* »_All the new vw's sit high up like trucks.

Only to meet the US crash standards when up against SUVs....


----------

